# charge kernel?



## miroade3 (Dec 16, 2011)

Ok so im a bit of a noob when it comes to all of this but i happen to have darkcharge on my phone with the stock kernel. Does anyone have a new kernel i can flash onto this phone to speed it up more or does anyone know of a site i can go to to find one? I am currently on xda (obviously here) and droidforums.net. My quadrant only runs about 13-1400's. Darkcharge was flashed using clockwork but i don't mind if i have to use odin. If anyone can help i would appreciate it.


----------



## lane32x (Aug 1, 2011)

miroade3 said:


> Ok so im a bit of a noob when it comes to all of this but i happen to have darkcharge on my phone with the stock kernel. Does anyone have a new kernel i can flash onto this phone to speed it up more or does anyone know of a site i can go to to find one? I am currently on xda (obviously here) and droidforums.net. My quadrant only runs about 13-1400's. Darkcharge was flashed using clockwork but i don't mind if i have to use odin. If anyone can help i would appreciate it.


1) Don't rely on quadrant. It doesn't actually show you anything. You can get a kernel/rom that has horrendous performance and lots of lag, but gives excellent quadrant scores
2) EP4D is actually really fast on its own. Even stock bloated is super quick
3) Infinity is being tested out and working pretty well, but we're pretty much still using stock kernel because the source that Samsung provided for the kernel is ...glitchy. As in, they claim it works, but when our devs compile it, all they get is the SAMSUNG screen. We think it might be incomplete.

So if you want fast, get ep4d. if you want quadrant, go back to ...I don't know....EE4 w/ Gummy 2.0? If you want something new, get Infinity.


----------



## blueis300 (Jun 14, 2011)

Not sure if you can use this one but you can change the governors to smartass and interactive.

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/3426-kernel-gb-imoseyon-kernel-stock-repacked-v400-11611/


----------



## mjt111 (Oct 3, 2011)

I would go stock rooted with 4.0 kernel overclock to 1.25 and v6 supercharger script.


----------



## outsider2011 (Jun 24, 2011)

Honestly its not all about quadrant scores i mean people base their phones off that stuff and its kinda lame because some phones scores are lower than others but doesnt mean those phones are obsolete..now with that being said if you want to be on a good steady kernel/rom go and get the imnuts INFINITY Rom! Thing is blazing fast and i ran a quadrant score just to see whats up and it hit 2023 but i mean the rom/kernel is amazing. Definetly get the infinity package. What i got was imnuts INFINITY/TSM/EXT4 download package. You can find it around here on rootzwiki. U wont regret it.


----------



## mjt111 (Oct 3, 2011)

I would agree the quadrant scores are pretty useless. My set up Rooted stock with 4.0 kernel overclock to 1.25 smartass governor and v6 supercharger script I get 2905 quadrant score. The bottom line is try out the different Roms and kernels and decide which ones meet your performance needs. I haven't tried the latest Infinity rom yet. The other thing Is finding the best performance settings and battery life.


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Moved to general. Please use development sections for releases only.


----------

